# Small Shallow Tank, Inspiration Required!



## noodlesuk (15 Sep 2021)

Hi All

I've got a fairly small shallow tank (200x200x100mm) 4L. I'd fancied doing something like this with it <GF Shallow Iwagumi>, but then seeing dome other DOOA based tanks, wonder if I should be more adventurous, with some emersed growth too? After some inspiration from owners of other shallow square tanks. Currently just added some soil to look at the blank canvas. Filter type TBC. Thanks.


----------



## ScareCrow (15 Sep 2021)

I'd personally go the 'mini pond' route and have the back area dominated by carnivorous plants.


----------



## noodlesuk (15 Sep 2021)

ScareCrow said:


> I'd personally go the 'mini pond' route and have the back area dominated by carnivorous plants.


Thanks for the suggestion. That's a great idea, never new that was a thing. Looking around there seem to be some very nice examples, like this from Stefan Mercatz trên Instagram: “Das Südafrika-Wabikusa nach drei Monaten. #shallowtank #dooaneoglassair #dooa … | Aquascape aquarium, Terrarium, Carnivorous plants


----------



## ScareCrow (15 Sep 2021)

noodlesuk said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. That's a great idea, never new that was a thing. Looking around there seem to be some very nice examples, like this from Stefan Mercatz trên Instagram: “Das Südafrika-Wabikusa nach drei Monaten. #shallowtank #dooaneoglassair #dooa … | Aquascape aquarium, Terrarium, Carnivorous plants
> 
> View attachment 174338


Yeah I would have put some links in but it's not something I've considered doing so haven't kept track of any. There are lots of really nice examples out there though.
I think with the depth of water you have, emersed growth will help give more impact and make the most of the total foot print.


----------



## Dogtemple (15 Sep 2021)

looks like you're in to wabikusa territory, I've always liked this one Wabi kusa island


----------



## noodlesuk (15 Sep 2021)

Dogtemple said:


> looks like you're in to wabikusa territory, I've always liked this one Wabi kusa island


Wow, that's a beauty too, love the free space in that one


----------



## Dogtemple (15 Sep 2021)

noodlesuk said:


> Wow, that's a beauty too, love the free space in that one



good isn't it, I love negative space in a tank, don't see enough of it


----------



## ScareCrow (16 Sep 2021)

Couldn't remember the name of the journal but found it after watching George Farmers latest video. It's one of @Courtneybst creations, Pico pond.

Video here.


----------

